# Share suggestions to diversify my $30K NAB share portfolio



## touchofstyle (1 June 2018)

I have current have 33k in NAB shares I have earned from employment bonuses over the years.

I am quite happy with those and plan to keep them but I wanted to diversify
is something other than financial institutions

I was looking to put another 10k in fully franked dividend Australia shares and wanted to have something to balance out my NAB shares

So if something happens to the NAB or  financial institutions  in general my alternative shares would not be affected negatively as much

My focus is for a constant good dividend Full franked around 4% for long term ownership.


----------



## luutzu (1 June 2018)

touchofstyle said:


> I have current have 33k in NAB shares I have earned from employment bonuses over the years.
> 
> I am quite happy with those and plan to keep them but I wanted to diversify
> is something other than financial institutions
> ...




MND pays about 4% at current prices. SIG about 6.7%. Fully franked.

Share price could be bumpy ahead but they're worth a look into. ps I hold them and do your own research etc.

When the financial sector goes down the tube, it's going to take quite a big chunk of the market with it.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 June 2018)

There is maybe 200 stocks paying around 4% Fully Franked, would you be comfortable with Telstra at the current price? just curious.


----------



## Mr Bear (2 June 2018)

Why would you keep your staff shares? Don’t you want to allocate your capital to the most rational portfolio rather than a biased one where you hold shares just because you work somewhere? Fine to hold bank shares but there’s better bank shares than NAB not to mention the bank trade is over and the financial sector is trending down.

I provide a monthly list of the best 6 stocks large, mid and small for capital growth, these are the cheapest stocks with the most price momentum. Worth checking out the posts, large cap portfolio tracks over 20% pa


----------



## sptrawler (2 June 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> There is maybe 200 stocks paying around 4% Fully Franked, would you be comfortable with Telstra at the current price? just curious.




Great question, should be posted in the TLS thread. IMO


----------



## Knobby22 (2 June 2018)

4% and not be involved in the financial industry is a tough ask.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 June 2018)

Ax1 Accent group could meet the mark.

I like VET Cleanaway as a long term hold but yield is lower. Same with TCL Transurban. Safer and better growth and after 5 years the yield would have increased probably to 4% at the price you bought it.

A different sector of the financial market is Super and stockbroking. BFG is my suggestion with a yield greater than 4% and would still increase your diversity.

Woodside WP L would get you into gas with a reasonable yield.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 June 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> Why would you keep your staff shares? Don’t you want to allocate your capital to the most rational portfolio rather than a biased one where you hold shares just because you work somewhere? Fine to hold bank shares but there’s better bank shares than NAB not to mention the bank trade is over and the financial sector is trending down.
> 
> I provide a monthly list of the best 6 stocks large, mid and small for capital growth, these are the cheapest stocks with the most price momentum. Worth checking out the posts, large cap portfolio tracks over 20% pa



Where do you do that?


----------



## Mr Bear (2 June 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Where do you do that?



Not sure how to link to it but I started this thread "Small Cap Investing 12 Month Portfolio High Return" poor name I know, originally I thought I would just log my small cap trades but decided to provide the model for All Ords and ASX200 as well.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 June 2018)

Mr Bear said:


> Not sure how to link to it but I started this thread "Small Cap Investing 12 Month Portfolio High Return" poor name I know, originally I thought I would just log my small cap trades but decided to provide the model for All Ords and ASX200 as well.




Hi Mr Bear, to link to a thread just copy and paste the URL.

Here's a link to your thread that you mentioned: Small Cap Investing 12 Month Portfolio High Return

To link to a thread like I did, simply copy and paste the thread title (or type it out), highlight it with your mouse, then click the "Link" option in the post editing controls and paste the URL into the box that pops up.


----------



## PZ99 (2 June 2018)

touchofstyle said:


> I have current have 33k in NAB shares I have earned from employment bonuses over the years.
> 
> I am quite happy with those and plan to keep them but I wanted to diversify
> is something other than financial institutions
> ...



I'd go with Goodman (GMG) myself. Do a one year comparison with GMG vs NAB.


----------



## Mr ABC (4 June 2018)

If your overweight finance I’d go materials, mining or something that sells to a consumer.


----------



## Redbeard (4 June 2018)

Westfarmers, IAG and any Share Indexed Share (AFIC,Argo,etc).   But given the Royal commission and all the bank prices tanking I would wait for a recovery when memories dim..


----------



## oilleak (16 June 2018)

Have a look at WAA...... might be a financial stock officially, but paying  nice divvy and should have little  correlation to market moves.


----------

